# what are the black spots on Glossostigma elatinoides ?



## yhead777 (Jun 4, 2006)

as pictures,
it appeared on almost the Glossostigma elatinoides and the sand. 
when i taked pics, i even finded there are some smaller white things move between the black spots.

what are they and how can i solve them?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Definitely not an algae of any type that I know of. Looks like its probably some kind of egg sacks. Snails possibly?


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 7, 2008)

do they move? gooie or slimy or anything? fuzzy?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks like snails and/or fish poo.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I would hope that's not fish poop. That would take a TON of overfeeding to have that much poop laying around. I still say it's snails or snail eggs.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I think it is snails


----------

